# 

## RK1AT

,     ,      ,    14.222   9Y4LDK,     ,    !!!

   ,          ,       !!!

----------


## RA0CS

> ...


  .   . 
   "    -   ,   " ()  :Smile: 
...
P.S. ,  ... ,  :     -    YL -   .    . .  :
-     !
- ???
-     .
- ???
.      : "   "...

----------


## UA6ACZ

> P.S. ,  ...


, ! , ,  ...

----------

